# bragg apple cider vinegar



## Danny lightning (Mar 20, 2009)

well this may not be a real answer to anxiety problems but it could probably help, take a few t spoons of this stuff in half a glas of watter 2 times a day 4 or 5 days a week

i been using here lately and i hate vinegar, its gross to me but i get a big rush of energy after i drink this first thing in the morning, they claim vinegar is great for detoxing your body of toxins and all kinds of crap and if you get a lot of crap detoxed from your body it could very well help with some anxiety problems i would think.. i read a lot of post about this stuff on the internet and people who regularly take it say it works wonders health wise.. 

they say you need to get a apple cider kind, the regular stuff will flush out too many nutrients from your body.. and make sure its not apple cider flavored it needs to be actual apple cider vinegar. i found the brand bragg at GNC and thats what people were saying was the best brand.. i read a few hundred post on this stuff and decided to give it a try.. so far im feeling a little better and have more energy..


----------



## dronez (Dec 23, 2008)

I take this stuff - not sure if it is good for SA, but I hear good things. I heard it helps weight loss.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I always get a strange boost of energy after using this. It's hard to explain.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Bragg ACV is tasty.


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

The taste is horrible. If you mix it with apple juice it is somewhat tolerable. Make sure to use a straw as all that acid is bad for your teeth.

I used to drink it for acne as well as apply it to my skin. It did nothing. I think this is one of the supposed great for everything type and it really doesn't do a whole lot (at least for me).

I think Bragg organic ACV is the best. You want the mother (little floaty strains) in it.


----------



## toaster ovens (Nov 8, 2008)

pita said:


> Bragg ACV is tasty.


I like the taste too. I used to drink 1/2 cup of it a day (then diluted with water) and put it on my face thinking it would be this magic cure-all for my problems. It wasn't.


----------



## Danny lightning (Mar 20, 2009)

i think it taste horrible but i love the boos of energy i get from it.. makes me feel better in general for a short while..


----------

